# مسلحو داعش يفجرون كنيسة الروح القدس في مدينة الموصل



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2014)

كنيسية الروح القدس قبل التفجير


قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل قبل قليل من الان بأن عناصر تنظيم  الدولة الاسلامية  في العراق والشام - داعش قاموا  بانذار العوائل الساكنة بالقرب من كنيسة الروح القدس في حي الاخاء شرق مدينة الموصل بترك منازلهم في وقت ما بعد الافطار من اجل حمايتهم من عواقب الانفجار حيث قاموا بوضع عدة عبوات ناسفة من اجل تفجير الكنيسة المذكورة وقاموا بتسويتها مع الارض..

تجدر الاشارة الى ان الكنيسة المذكورة تعرضت للسرقة مع دخول عناصر تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية لمدينة الموصل فيما تم احراق غرفة ملحقة بمذبح الكنيسة في وقت سابق من الشهر الحالي والكنيسة  المذكورة كانت قد تركت ابان استشهاد الاب رغيد كني  ورفاقه الشمامسة في الثالث من حزيران عام 2007..والكنيسة التي تم افتتاحها في اواخر عام2005 من قبل المطران مار بولس فرج رحو والتي يطلق عليها ايضا بكنيسة السفينة نسبة لتصميمها تعد  باكورة الكنائس التي يجري التخطيط لتدميرها من قبل عناصر التنظيم الاسلامي المتشدد..​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يوليو 2014)

كيرياليسون ....كيرستياليسون


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2014)

متوقع منهم اية غير كدة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

صح يا اخويا جرجس..اذا كانوا اضطهدوا المسلمين و فجروا مسجد التوبه الي فوق قبر النبي يونان و الزموا المسلمين بتفسيرات متشددة للقرأن و قرفوهم في عيشتهم هيسيبونا احنا المسيحيين يعني؟ لا طبعا

و ما سابوش الشيعة الي هما مسلمين زيهم و نغصوا عليهم حياتهم برضه و صادروا املاكهم مع انهم مسلمين بيشهدوا الشهادتين...

فماذا نتوقع

يا رب ارحمهم و توب عليهم و اغفر لهم و ارحم شعبك...

سلام الرب


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*ربنا يرحمناااااااااا *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 يوليو 2014)

*شكل الكنيسة الذي على هيئة سفينة، موحى من السفينة التي كان التلاميذ على متنها عندما بدأت العاصفة في وسط الماء! الى ان كانت ساعة الخلاص عندما ظهر الرب يسوع يسير على الماء وهو يقول لهم: لا تخافوا....واليوم نحن لا نخاف ممن يقتلون الجسد ويدمرون البنيان ولكن لا يقدروا ان يقتلوا الروح!*

*الرب يرحمنا*


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم 

========================
وشوفوا طلعوا ايه 
شهادة  جديدة  "لغير الكافر " من دولة الخرافة الداعشية!!



​


----------



## BITAR (26 يوليو 2014)

*اى دين هذا*​


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 يوليو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *اى دين هذا*​



عذرا لردي ولكن ياحبذا لو قلت اي مجرمين هؤلاء

او اي ضلام   لا ان تسخر من دين المسلمين

فانا كمسلم لو صدر من مسيحي خطأ لن اجعل اللوم على دين المسيحية وانما على الفعل نفسه

اي على الخطأ وفاعله

فالاسلام دين الاخلاق وخير المسلمين احسنهم اخلاقا وديننا بريء من كل تصرف مشين

وان صدرت تصرفات خاظئة من مسلمين فهذا لايعنى انها صادرة من دين المسلمين

 وانا اسف لتدخلي 

​


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2014)

زياد الهمامى قال:


> عذرا لردي ولكن ياحبذا لو قلت اي مجرمين هؤلاء
> 
> او اي ضلام   لا ان تسخر من دين المسلمين
> 
> ...


من اين استقوا هذا الفكر زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

يا رب ارحم

يا اخت كلدانية طمنيني عليكي انتي برا الموصل ولا فين؟ ربنا يحميكي انتي و عيلتك


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> من اين استقوا هذا الفكر زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الفكرة موجودة في الاسلام

لكن السؤال متى يتهدم الكنائس

ساعطيك مثالا لاوضح الامر

هذا المنتدى ملك لمن

الجواب للمسيحيين 

لنتصور انني  كتبت موضوعا لاشهر الاسلام هنا واكتب فيه مواضيع تشكك بدينكم او ماشابه

ماذا سيكون تصرفكم

غالبا حذف الموضوع وطردي من المنتدى

فلزم توفلر شروط 

وهي ان تكون الدولة اسلامية  بحكم اسلامي

والحال ان الدولة قانةنها وضعي

وداعش يخيل اليها انها دولة اسلامية وليست كذالك

امر اخر
ثانيا ان تبنى الكنيسة في بلاد المسلمين وتهدد الدين 

والحال ان الكنيسة موجودة من قبل  

فلا داعش دولة ولا الكنيسة امر حادث

باختصار الدين الاسلامى  بحر كبير

والمشكلة ان هناك من لا يجيدون السباحة فيه

فيغرقون ويغرقون من معهم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يوليو 2014)

*        من    أعماق قلبي      ارفع   زفرات قلبي ممزوجة بدموع سخينة   الى العزة الالهية الرحيمة  ان تنتهى   عاجلا  مآساتى     العراق وسوريا  فقلوبنا معكم     و   كل ما تمرون به ايها الكلدان    والاشوريون  والسريان    يمزق شغاف قلوبنا  ..ويحيل ايامنا الى  ليل  حسير  اليم   موحش متصل. *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 يوليو 2014)

> الفكرة موجودة في الاسلام




*هذا هو مربط الفرس.....اذا كانت الفكرة موجودة في الاسلام اذا كيفما بررتها فستبقى فكرة أسلامية لا تُرقع!*




> لكن السؤال متى يتهدم الكنائس



*لا يجب ان تتهدم الكنائس بأي حال من الاحوال - وانا لن اجادلك ديناً لكنني سأعتبرك "أنساناً" واخاطبك من منطلق انسانيتك! *

*المسيحيون العرب هم سكان البلاد الاصلين شئت ام أبيت، هم من كانوا متواجدين اولا في هذه البلاد، واتى الغزاة المسلميين فقاموا بالتنكيل والقتل وما الى ذلك من شنائع واخذوا هذه البلاد غصباً عن ساكنيها وبقوة السيف! سكانها الاصليين "اي المسيحيين" رضوا بالامر الواقع وعاشوا في بلادهم بأدبهم واخلاقهم وحوارهم الذي يفرضه عليهم دينهم قبل اي شيء! *

*والان: المثال الذي يجب ان يصل اليك....انت جالس في بيتك...يأتي شخص دخيل ويجلس في غرفة جلوسك، وامامك حاسوبك الذي تكتب من خلاله جميع مشاركاتك وايميلاتك، فيقوم ويحرق هذا الكومبيوتر الخاص بك ويقول لك ان هذه شروطي ان احرق ما لك وفي بيتك....ما الذي سيقوله لك ضميرك وفكرك الانساني؟! *

*والسؤال الاهم - لماذا يُطبل خطباء الجوامع في الموصل لمثل هذه الافعال ويتغنون بها! هل وعوا ان الدين الصحيح ظهر الان؟ هل كل هذه السنين لم يتعلموا فقههم واتى الدواعش وعلموهم! *

*يا سيدي، لقد وصلت الخسة والدناءة بالمسلمين الى هذا الحد، واقول المسلمين لانهم من يفسر دينهم وليس نحن، وهم من يطبقوا دينهم وليس نحن، وهم من يشوه الانسانية وليس نحن! فأما ان تقول هذا ليس من الاسلام فأنت على ضلال مبين، ولو كنت في الموصل الان لكنت قد عُلقت على احد عواميدها بأيدي الدواعش! *

*انتم من لا يعرف السباحة في الاسلام، وتحاولون ترقيعه بكل الترقيعات الممكنة، لكن أكبركم ساكت عن الحق واخرس، واكبركم هو الشيطان بعينه!*


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 يوليو 2014)

قولي متى يتهدم الكنائس

معناه انها لاتهدم الا في تلك الحالة

وانها لاتهدم في الحالات الاخرى

وقولك لاتهدم في كل الاحوال هذا رايك وانا احترمه 

فانت كمسيحي لايعقل ان يعجبك ماقلت

انا فقط وضحت لك الحكم

 ولا فائدة من مزيد الحوار في الموضوع




اسف على الازعاج​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 يوليو 2014)

> قولي متى يتهدم الكنائس





> معناه انها لاتهدم الا في تلك الحالة
> 
> وانها لاتهدم في الحالات الاخرى
> 
> ...


​​​ 

*هل سمعت يوماً ان كنيسة ما هددت الدين؟! وكيف تهدد الدين وفيها تقام الصلوات والادعية لاصحابها، وما دخلها بالدين اصلاً .....هل تعتقد ان في الكنائس منابراً لنشر الكراهية والحقد؟ هل تعتقد اننا نخطب في ابنائنا كره الاخرين والانتقام منهم كما تفعل المآذن؟ *

*لقد جانبك الصواب يا صديقي! *
​


----------



## زياد الهمامى (27 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ​​​
> 
> *هل سمعت يوماً ان كنيسة ما هددت الدين؟! وكيف تهدد الدين وفيها تقام الصلوات والادعية لاصحابها، وما دخلها بالدين اصلاً .....هل تعتقد ان في الكنائس منابراً لنشر الكراهية والحقد؟ هل تعتقد اننا نخطب في ابنائنا كره الاخرين والانتقام منهم كما تفعل المآذن؟ *
> 
> ...



انت هدفك ان اظهر على انى مخطئ  هههه

عجيب الكنيسة مادخلها بالدين

صلوات وادعية وتقلي لا دخل لها بالدين

وهل الخطر هو نشر الحقد والكراهية  

الخطر هو نشر الدين المسيحي بالنسبة للمسلمين

لان عقيدتكم منافية لعقيدتنا  تماما 


ولو كان هناك مأذن تنشر الحقد هل تلصقها بالاسلام  اصلا اغلب الفرق المنسوبة للاسلام ضالة

ورسولنا قال ان الفرقة الناجية هي من تتبعه واصحابه

لا من تتبع هواها وتفعل مايحلوا لها باسم الاسلام

وتذكر اننى ضد ان تهدم الكنائس في العراق وان يمس اهلها بسوء

وانت ذكرت ان كلامى لم يكن صائبا

سيكون هذا جوابك مهما تكلمت انا سواء قلت صوابا او خطأ  

لانك ستستنتج ان كلامى خطأ لانك ستحكم عليه من خلال نظرتك للامور



​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 يوليو 2014)

> الخطر هو نشر الدين المسيحي بالنسبة للمسلمين​
> 
> لان عقيدتكم منافية لعقيدتنا تماما ​





*اذا كان هذا ما تخافون منه، فأنتم بالفعل تعتنقون شيء هش ولا يقاوم تعاليم الاديان الاخرى...شكرا على الصراحة! *​ 
*اما بالنسبة لاختلاف العقائد، فأنتم اول من ادعى مقولة (لكم دينكم ولي دين) وانتم اول من خالفها! *​ 
*الفرقة الناجية هي الداعشية ايضاً - لانها تقوم بما تقوم به وهي تحمل راية التوحيد وهي تتبع سنُة النبي الاكرم! فاذا استطعت ان تُظهر ضلالهم، فأنت بالمحصلة من الخوارج! *​ 
*بعد كل هذا وتقول انت ضد هدم الكنائس، سكتّ دهراً ونطقتّ كُفرا.....*​ 
*مثلما تحدثت معك في بداية اول رد لي، لن اخاطبك دينياً لانك سوف تندهش اذا جلبت لك أحاديث صحيحة وايات قرآنية مُفسرة من أمهات الكتب الاسلامية وكبار أئمتها وهم يُمجدون ما تفعله داعش، بل سأبقى على خطابي الانساني لك، قبل ان يكون اي شيء اخر!*​ 
*قلّ لي بحق ما تعبد، كيف يستوي ان تقوم انت بنشر دينك، وانت بشرٌ مثلي ولي عقل كما لك وتحلله لنفسك ولا تحلله للاخرين، مع العلم ان الكنائس في البلاد الاسلامية الغاشمة لا تقوم بأي نشاط تبشيري، ومع ذلك انتم ترتعبون من هذه الكنائس....فكيف تسمح لك انسانيتك ان تقبل شيء على نفسك ولا تقبله على غير؟*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يوليو 2014)

*المختصر المفيد*


​


----------



## زياد الهمامى (27 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *اذا كان هذا ما تخافون منه، فأنتم بالفعل تعتنقون شيء هش ولا يقاوم تعاليم الاديان الاخرى...شكرا على الصراحة! *​
> *اما بالنسبة لاختلاف العقائد، فأنتم اول من ادعى مقولة (لكم دينكم ولي دين) وانتم اول من خالفها! *​
> *الفرقة الناجية هي الداعشية ايضاً - لانها تقوم بما تقوم به وهي تحمل راية التوحيد وهي تتبع سنُة النبي الاكرم! فاذا استطعت ان تُظهر ضلالهم، فأنت بالمحصلة من الخوارج! *​
> *بعد كل هذا وتقول انت ضد هدم الكنائس، سكتّ دهراً ونطقتّ كُفرا.....*​
> ...




ارجع لردي الاول وستقرا انى ضد هدم الكنيسة وكل ماكتبته كان اجابة على اسئلتك

وارجوا منك ان تقرا الدين الاسلاميا ولا تقتصر على الشبهات  

فواضح انك تملك عقلا راجحا 

غير انك تنظر للامور من خلال عقيدتك فقط




عند اشتراكي كنت اضن ان معتقدكم يشبه معتقدنا

لذا لافائدة من محاورتكم فانتم تنظرون لنا على اننا فقط ارهابيون وقتلة 

واي شخص مسلم سيدخل هنا ستنظرون له بتلك النظرة

ارجو  ان تكلم الادارة حذف حسابي من هذا الموقع 



  واشكر لكم حسن الضيافة

لكن ارجوا ان لا تنظروا لكل المسلمين بنفس النظرة  

وختاما اسال الله ان يريكم الحق ويرزقكم اتباعه​


----------

